# Root Pruning Equipment



## RaleighForestry (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, I am looking for any type of equipment to use to pre-emptively root prune large linear sections to a depth of 36" or deeper. I am hoping to minimize damage during trenching by off set root pruning before we bring in a back hoe. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Tree Wizard (Dec 13, 2005)

We have used a vibratory plow to root prune in advance of trenching by excavators.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm working with a 22" dbh white oak in Raleigh that is having a cut 10' deep only 22' away. I'm specifying use of a ditch witch; they don't pull on the roots that hard. fBut maybe I should try to rent a vibratory plow. It'll be followed by clean cuts with sharp tools of course. It's on Fairall Drive behind Jaycee Park, 2 blocks south of Wade ave, but it's less than 2 acres so you guys won't be inspecting it.


----------



## Tree Wizard (Dec 15, 2005)

TS - Last year we did a project where a football stadium and a soccer stadium were being built abutting an oak & sugar maple lined parkway. Most of the trees were in the 20"+ DBH range. Twenty foot high retaining walls were built bordering the trees. Being Wisconsin, the wall had to be built on a six foot deep frost wall. When the location of the wall was determined, we ran a vibratory plow with a 5' blade 6' outside of the wall line. The excavators had to stay a minimum of 3' off that line.


----------



## RaleighForestry (Jan 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the Info*

Hey WIZ,
What was the manufacturer on the Plow you used that had a 5' blade on it? Do you have a model no. or name? I need to give a contractor exact specs on what equiptment they need to use on a municipal contract.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 4, 2006)

You could have the roots excavated by hand or airspade where the new trench will be and use a chainsaw easy enough to make the root cuts . Be alot better than ripping them.


----------

